# July 4th??



## eddieb (Jun 25, 2013)

I am traveling across Italy and happen to be in Milan for the 4th of July. Do they celebrate it? Where? How? Thanks. Would like to be able to do something patriotic


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would take a guess and say Italy will not celebrate the 4th July, however if you meet some Americans you might be able to party with them


----------



## juliev3 (Jun 24, 2013)

*4th of July in Milan- yes!*

Eddie!
American Expat group is hosting their annual event I see. At Fiat Open Lounge near the famous Corso Como area. Easy to get to. Take the green line metro to Garibaldi. There are lots of clubs around there. There's a big expat English speaking crowd in Milan so they usually do something for the 4th. 10euros for drink, entrance and American aperitivo. Have fun!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can search Google for "fuochi d'artificio" or "fuochi artificiali" (fireworks) and "giulio 2013" to see if anything is available. I didn't see anything particularly relevant, but I didn't look very hard.

If there are any fuochi d'artificio on or about July 4th in Italy they probably won't be in celebration of American independence.


----------



## xzzx (Jul 1, 2013)

Try in cities where there are American military base... they open the base to civils and you can join the party (for example I heard about Vicenza had one of this)...


----------



## eddieb (Jun 25, 2013)

*Thanks*

It seems like the military people in Vicenza are going to this Milan party so I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## DCA (Jul 3, 2013)

There is a party at the Fiat Lounge on Via Tocqueville


----------

